# Nach Update kein zweiter Monitor mehr



## Nusskati (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich habe an meinem PC zwei Monitore angeschlossen, einen über VGA und einen über HDMI.
Bisher hat das problemlos geklappt und ich konnte den Desktop damit erweitern.
Seit dem letzten großen Update von Windows wird der zweite Monitor (per HDMI) nicht mehr erkannt.
In der Hardwareanzeige kann ich ihn nicht finden und er bekommt kein Signal.
Probiert habe ich das mehrfache rein und raus ziehen des HDMI-Steckers, hochfahren nur mit HDMI-Monitor usw.
Das interessante ist: Beim Hochfahren nur mit HDMI-Monitor bekomme ich das Windows-Hochfahrbild auf den Monitor.
Nur beim Startbild wird er dann wieder schwarz und bekommt kein Signal mehr.

Ich würde gerne den zweiten Monitor wieder haben aber was kann ich tun, wenn der PC ihn nicht erkennt, außer beim Hochfahren?


----------



## EuroCent (18. Juni 2018)

Schalt mal den Moni auf VGA und teste.

Welches BS verwendest du?

Hab nämlich auch einen über VDI und über HDMI.
Versuch es mal auch mit DVI statt VGA


----------



## DerKleene1 (18. Juni 2018)

Grafikkartentreiber updaten oder neu installieren.
Dann sollte der 2te Monitor wieder funktionieren.
Problem hatte ich bei etlichen Rechnern auch schon, das nach einem Win10 Update der Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert werden musste, damit der 2te Monitor wieder funktioniert.


----------



## EuroCent (18. Juni 2018)

War bei mir nicht der Fall daher auch nicht erwähnt


----------



## Nusskati (18. Juni 2018)

Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren und neu installieren habe ich eben versucht, leider keine Lösung.
Es ist übrigens Win10, hatte ich vergessen anzugeben.


----------



## EuroCent (18. Juni 2018)

Hast du mal meinen Vorschlag angewendet?


----------



## LordPittiPlatsch (6. Juli 2018)

Installiere doch Linux - hilft mir auch immer.


----------

